# Cyclogest vs gestone



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

I am interseted as the clinic are saying i have the choice. My first icsi cycle i used cyclogest, started bleeding before otd but got a bfp then a  chemical pregnancy. My second i went with gestone and got a bfn. This time i have 1 blast frostie. Hopefully it will survive the thawing and i will be able to make the decision on which progesterone support to use.

thanksxx


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Juls

I had ICSI and used Crinone, got a BFP then m/c.  I then had FET with Crinone and got BFN.  Had FET with Gestone and got BFN but later found out that we had been injecting it wrong and never got correct instructions from the nurse!  Had 2nd round of ICSI using Gestone and got BFP, am due in about 7 weeks!  I definately think that gestone is best as it's absorbed straight away but it is fiddly!  Everyone is different but Gestone was definately the one for me.

Good luck! xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

my first cycle was cylcogest and a bfp
then since then gestone twice and on the last one there was alternate gestone and daily cyclogest.  I have never had breakthrough bleeding before otd though.  I did discuss it with a consultant and he said that the progesterone is absorbed differently


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I have used cyclogest in all 4 cycles. One resulted in a BFP.
First 2 cycles I was on 800mg of cyclogest and 8% crinone gel a day, both failed but made it to well past test day. (AF arrived 20dpET one time.)

Second 2 cycles I was on 400mg of cyclogest a day, first was a BFP didnt bleed at all. But did MC at 10 weeks. 
Second time on 400mg AF arrived 30 minutes after testing... So 14dpEC.

I seem to respond very well to cyclogest so never needed gestone. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Ive used both. I used cyclogest on the cycles with my own eggs and got BFN's and had breakthrough bleeding. I had GEstone on both my DEIVF cycles and had a chem pg on the first one and BFP on my second one, the resulting 3 year olds are currently beating each other up.

Off now to rescue them from each other.


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

thanks for all your responses.

tre1977- how were you doing it wrong? I will ask the nurse to draw a box on my    to show us exactly where it should be injected!!!!


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Juls,

for 4 cycles I used Cyclogest or Utrogestan and got BFN's.

For my last cycle I used the pessaries and had gestone daily and got a BFP. 

For my next cycle I will def be using gestone.

Cozy


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Juls

The nurse who told us showed us to do it further down my butt cheek.  Everytime my DH injected it loads came back out.  She also never told us to insert needle, wait for a while, draw back to check for blood then inject slowly and leave in for another 10 seconds before removing.  Second time we used it we got an information sheet that we'd never been given and all the information was on there.  They said it was easier to lay on my side while it was being injected and we never did that first time I just stood up and bared my   to DH!

Could be a complete coincidence that it worked this time and not last but when tx's don't work we always look for answers and I am sure it was because she never told us the correct information first time.

Good luck with your tx xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

I had 5 cycles with cyclogest resulting in 1x ruptured ectopic pg and 4 x BFN
My 6th cycle i had gestone and a BFP .


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

ok thanks loads!!!
I have made a decision- definately gestone! 

They have said i could also use a daily top up of cyclogest if i want to! I will monitor the jabs closely with dh . We didn't draw back last time or wait before pulling out the needle. Thing is i know the gestone helped me get to test day but it was still a bfn. Ok need some pma- this is a different cycle.

Thanks for all your stories- it really did help. I don't think there is a right or wrong answer just the better of the evils, that will give me the confidence to get thrugh the 2ww!

julsxx


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Everything crossed for you Juls, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

I used cyclogest for the first cycle and started bleeing way before OTD - after that was put on Gestone and get on much better with that. This cycle (3rd) resulted in a BFP for us and i'm now 11 weeks pregnant  I also prefer injections to those horrible bullets! xxx


----------

